# Beyonce's Peachy/Pink Lip Color ?? How to achieve?



## Rocksta (Sep 16, 2009)

I have been looking for perfect nude lipstick for days, not too pink, more peachy, however a bit of pink tone has to be there too. I got MAC's Honeylove, however it is ashy pink and it looks so wrong on my tan yellow-toned skin. Finally I noticed that Beyonce rocked the color I want on one of events. Pics:







Can someone give me a recommendation to achieve the same color? Will MAC' Freckletone do the trick? I need a lipstick AND a gloss as well. I love how Beyonce's lips look like it's not been glossed, but like they're wet. I'd rather not use MAC, there isn't a one product from them that I like, but well...


----------



## HeartShapedTear (Sep 16, 2009)

Thats a really nice colour. My lips are too dark to come out like that *cries*


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 16, 2009)

hmm. This one is really tough. maybe you could try covergirl lipslicks - it's a cross between a lipstick and a gloss, they have one color with a yellow applicator tube that's called bronzed amazon or bronzed something... it looks similar to the bottom left photo...

it might be a bit too colourful (not nude enough) but it's the closest I can think of right now, and t's a really pretty shade and a nice combo of sheen and colour.

The only other suggestion would be a red gloss by the bodyshop for christmas... it's a red but it comes out similar to this.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 16, 2009)

Glad I'm not the only one who saw, loved and wanted that lipstick, lol!


----------



## Rocksta (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm looking and looking and I think that MAC's Freckletone is very similar:






What do you think?

however I sooo hate MAC products, I didn't like their lipsticks at all


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 16, 2009)

hmm, it looks FAIRLY similar, but defintely not exact. If you don't like MAC lipsticks then I'd skip it. I'm sure you could find something else by another brand that was similar...


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 16, 2009)

I love that color.


----------



## laurie_lu (Sep 16, 2009)

Maybe it's my monitor, but it just looks like peach lipliner with clear lip balm. Very plain looking to me.


----------



## Tyari (Sep 18, 2009)

looks like a combo of lipstick, lip liner and gloss. I can't tell you what shade, though.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *laurie_lu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybe it's my monitor, but it just looks like peach lipliner with clear lip balm. Very plain looking to me. I agree. It looks like a peachy lipliner with a very thin gloss (may even be lip balm.) Sadly, I think she naturally has a very light pink tinge to her lips already.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 18, 2009)

Any recs for a lipliner that shade?


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 19, 2009)

For gloss, MAC's Queen Bee is a perfect peachy nude. I have a few in stock of this because sadly, it's LE. It came out with the Naked Honey collection. You might be able to find it in some stores... I'm not sure though.


----------



## Rocksta (Sep 20, 2009)

So I think im going to have to go with MAC, since lots more ppl are familiar with their shades and I received more recommendations for that brand

So Im going to buy MAC Hue lipstick and Revealing glass, i think it'd be perfect

And I'll post results as I see not only I am interested in this shade


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Sep 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HeartShapedTear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thats a really nice colour. My lips are too dark to come out like that *cries* Use eyeshadow base on them. And the true colour of the lipstick will show up.


----------

